# 2010 Golf 2.5l intakes?



## DrivenDriversEdition (Nov 25, 2003)

I made one for my new golf and so far everything has been good. Power feels a bit better on the highways and the sound is very throaty. 3" aluminum with a K&N connected. 

What do other people have? 










I'll take some on the car soon.


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good. 

Where did you get the aluminum tubing at?


----------



## DrivenDriversEdition (Nov 25, 2003)

kelchm said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Where did you get the aluminum tubing at?


 I had it leftover from another project.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Have the Neuspeed P-flo for my 2010 Golf and Evolution Tuning Evoair header but neither are installed yet. Still havent decided if making the new Golf a bit faster will cure its one HUGE glaring fault......in the words of Richard Hammond from Top Gear, "It's just too serious. I want my fun back." Let me put it this way, the car is like a finely crafted watch. Its built with the best materials and screwed together perfectly and it is the pinacle of modern engineering. A real gem and the best in its class. But indoingso VW forgot to add what made the little Rabbit so great to own. It was fun. My boosted Rabbit gets me all giggly just looking at it. The Golf is just so serious. Yeah its a great car but even chucking it into corners and hauling ass on the highway....I can never make myself smile. It just lost a bit of that magic that make VWs so great to own. I can't wait for the MkVII to come out in 3 years or so and I hope it cures the shortcomings of the MkVI. 

I might just tough it out with the Golf for a few more years and then buy a MkVII Golf with the 2.5 and put my parts on that car or I am seriously considering trading the car in for a cheaper, crappier, underpowered Mazda2 Sport or Suzuki SX4 Sportback or something like that. Yeah they cant compare in terms of materials, build quality, chassis control....but they have something the Golf doesnt. FUN! Idk, I never thought I'd own anything but a VW for the rest of my life but VW just dropped the ball with the new Golf & Jetta. I wish they had a smaller car that slots in below the Golf like the Polo GTI or something. I'd buy that. But VW wants more than 20 grand out the door for a new Golf with Tiptronic. Yikes.


----------



## DrivenDriversEdition (Nov 25, 2003)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Have the Neuspeed P-flo for my 2010 Golf..


 Yeah I got my 010 tiptronic for just under 20K w/ the winter package. For what I got I think it was a good price back in Feb. It rides real nice and has just enough power to enjoy the everyday commute on the back roads (even w/tiptronic). The inside is quite and comfy along with having a good looking dash again. I had a couple vr's in the day and really missed that sound so I made a intake. The 2.5l sounds pretty nice. An exhaust would be cool but I have a mk2 fun car for that. The header/stock back on the other hand is something that I have considered. Make it a bit more pipey without hearing my auto shift gears..hahah. It's a commuter so I wanted something traffic happy.


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Idk, I never thought I'd own anything but a VW for the rest of my life but VW just dropped the ball with the new Golf & Jetta..


with the mkvi jetta, yes they lost a bit of touch (drum brakes? really?). but i was very impressed with my '11 golf. just the way the car looks and feels...its a nice, german, vehicle. and hell, like driven said, i have my '91 gli vr6 swap when i feel like spankin hondas or just haul ass


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Even with my mkv, the car didn't seem as fun as my mk3 gti. It just seemed like the Rabbit was awesome in all departments, great to look at, the chassis feels nimble, it just lacked that "wow" factor in the engine dept. The mk3 handled worse, but sounded great and when I got on it, it was raw fun. Every time I got on it in the Rabbit, it was like making a kid with asthma do cross country.

Until I boosted the Rabbit....

Now she has more character/fun factor/overall wow. It really feels like a complete package and I can't stop smiling. Whether it's going across the street to the store or driving a 400mile road trip... I'm in love with it again.


----------



## DrivenDriversEdition (Nov 25, 2003)

TeamZleep said:


> Until I boosted the Rabbit....


That has to be the biggest regret in getting the auto trans...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

DrivenDriversEdition said:


> That has to be the biggest regret in getting the auto trans...


Why? I'm pretty sure V-Dubber has like 500-600 whp with an auto (I remember reading it somewhere, V-Dubber I owe you a beer if I'm wrong). Same with a few other guys here... The auto has been holding stage2 and whatnot better than the stock clutches on the 5speeds. From what I gather, you just need a good torque converter (level 10? auto guys chime in!). I'd actually wouldn't mind an auto with the turbo... It'd be great in traffic and whatnot.


----------



## DrivenDriversEdition (Nov 25, 2003)

TeamZleep said:


> Why? I'm pretty sure V-Dubber has like 500-600 whp with an auto (I remember reading it somewhere, V-Dubber I owe you a beer if I'm wrong). Same with a few other guys here... The auto has been holding stage2 and whatnot better than the stock clutches on the 5speeds. From what I gather, you just need a good torque converter (level 10? auto guys chime in!). I'd actually wouldn't mind an auto with the turbo... It'd be great in traffic and whatnot.


I had no idea.:thumbup: Now i gotta start some searching because it would be nice to have just a few extra hp. I thought about opening the converter to take a look and see what adjustments could be made. I had no idea people were already do that. I actually used to be a converter tech so that would be interesting to see what combinations are run inside as far as stator / pump and turbine blades. Anyone have some info? :thumbup:

I searched vdubber name and I don't get much but FS: threads. Does he have any build info on this 2.5l turbo auto trans?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

DrivenDriversEdition said:


> I had no idea.:thumbup: Now i gotta start some searching because it would be nice to have just a few extra hp. I thought about opening the converter to take a look and see what adjustments could be made. I had no idea people were already do that. I actually used to be a converter tech so that would be interesting to see what combinations are run inside as far as stator / pump and turbine blades. Anyone have some info? :thumbup:
> 
> I searched vdubber name and I don't get much but FS: threads. Does he have any build info on this 2.5l turbo auto trans?


I'm not sure. I know greyt knows about his car, lol. Just shoot him a PM. I'm pretty sure the tq converter company is level 10, you could drop them a call!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

even with the torque converter i can't even imagine owning a tiptronic VW. DSG sure, it would still lack in the fun dept. but it's a blast using the paddle shifters. i drove several auto rabbits before finding a manual, and the autos were boring to the point that i was looking at mazdas and other crap cars just to enjoy driving with a manual tranny. i noticed a significant difference in overall power in the manual vs auto tranny as well...

the rabbit lacks power, but putting a grand into it definitely makes it a lot more enjoyable. simply adding a CAI loosened the car up a lot, and it also came with a very noticeable power gain. after the CAI i can actually see myself getting a software tune, as the 10-12hp gain will certainly be enough to get me to keep the car for another year or two (before going back to a turbo).


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

The mk6 Golf's are a lot different than the mk5's, apparently. APR just teased a carbon fibre mk6 2.5 intake, if it's less than $200 I'm probably going to get that. Normally I'd just find a $30 ebay intake, but I don't want a CEL on my brand new car:banghead:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

pickles and mayo said:


> The mk6 Golf's are a lot different than the mk5's, apparently. APR just teased a carbon fibre mk6 2.5 intake, if it's less than $200 I'm probably going to get that. Normally I'd just find a $30 ebay intake, but I don't want a CEL on my brand new car:banghead:


They will probably be in the $250-300 range dude.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

TeamZleep said:


> They will probably be in the $250-300 range dude.



I can still hope! Plus, if APR does any research to see what people say about their products, maybe they'll keep the price down a bit because of my bitching. Especially since it's in the dev stage right now.


----------

